# Bumper Boy won't work??



## Jet (Feb 8, 2003)

My sportsman bumper boy won't do a thing. It is less than 4 months old and I haven't even used the first 100 shells. The charging system won't start for some reason. The transmitter acts like it has power but the receiver won't do a thing. The charging light doesn't come on when you plug it in. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Call Aaron at Bumper Boy. He can talk you through almost any problem.
I borrowed a BB that had no instruction book. Aaron was able to help me program it over the phone and has answered several questions since them.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't call them....I'll give you $100 for it.

Cray


----------



## Jet (Feb 8, 2003)

At 8 this morning you could of had the thing. But maybe I will see what is wrong with it first. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

cray: sounds like you need to go train with Jet...then when things go bad you'll get the BB free!
:lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Call Aaron at BB. 1-800-729-3822.
It sound like the charger is failing and they did have a few bad ones. Aaron can get you a new one.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

plug it in and then press the ARM button, it should start them.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Ducks & dogs is correct!

You MUST turn on the transmitter for it to charge. The receiver is charged in the "off" position.

If that fails, contact Aaron at BB. 1-800-729-3822.


----------

